# Testing new siggy/avitar



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Just a test for my new pictures


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Humm...siggy pic didn't show up...testing again~


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Too cute, too cute, too cute!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Katie,

Your doggies are just too cute. I want another hav!!!!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Katie love your avatar! I have been meaning to email you for weeks.


----------

